# Riparium



## gemx (Mar 31, 2012)

Some pics of my selfbuild riparium.I used glass shelf from a store to build the back and many other parts like vents and reflector(sunbed) are second hand.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

You need to add larger pics.... those are killin' my eyes.


----------



## sjaakdaak (Mar 19, 2012)

Indeed, but from the looks of it, it's a true gem! What's the idea on animal inhabitants?


----------



## gemx (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't upload larger pictures.I get an error every time.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Look for the sticky on how to upload/attach pics.

Jake


----------



## gemx (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope this time it works.
About animals:no idea yet.
View image: DSC 0315
View image: DSC 0316
View image: DSC 0317
View image: DSC 0318
View image: DSC 0319
View image: DSC 0320
View image: DSC 0321


----------



## sjaakdaak (Mar 19, 2012)

That works. I really like the looks of it!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

What look like image links are actually just links to a page that displays the image. You need to get the image link from there.

Very cool tank, btw!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

gemx said:


> I hope this time it works.
> About animals:no idea yet.
> View image: DSC 0315
> View image: DSC 0316
> ...


When you open these... right click and "View image" ... then put them in the img tags like so.... without the spaces


















Nice setup, btw.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is more like a paludarium than a riparium, but it looks wonderful. I look forward to seeing in grown-in.


----------



## gemx (Mar 31, 2012)

This way?
Postimage.org / gallery - DSC 0315, DSC 0316, DSC 0317, DSC 0318, DSC 0319, DSC 0320, DSC 0321


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

that's one way to skin that particular cat. 

how about a larger equipment pic?


----------



## gemx (Mar 31, 2012)

Is this OK?
http://s8.postimage.org/uta9iboz9/DSC_0314.jpg


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

cool viv you got there


----------



## gemx (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you all.It's fun making it


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome, man. I am really diggin' this one.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

The "preview post" button is really handy for making sure your pictures come through correctly. The way I got these to work is by opening up the links you posted, right click the picture, and "copy image URL" or "open image in new tab" and using the link from that. Then use the "insert image" button to get:


----------



## gemx (Mar 31, 2012)

I know,I'm too old for computers


----------



## gemx (Mar 31, 2012)

Time for a update


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I see you learned about posting pictures!!! I'm interested in the vines and branches...are they manmade, or natural?...sure do look nice....


----------



## gemx (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you Judy S
The branches and roots are partly real and partly manmade.


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

great job, how do you make the rocks and whats your mixture for the background and vines?

thanks


----------



## gemx (Mar 31, 2012)

I used a kind of glue with polymere( Welcome to TEC7 ) and peat and for the rocks epoxy and sand.


----------

